# West TN Man Searching For Thin Pulled Pork Barbecue Sandwich BBQ Sauce Recipe



## Will_Crump (Oct 12, 2018)

I have posted this inquiry previously, but still haven't found exactly what I'm looking for.  I've had some very helpful suggestions from some very nice forum members, but not what I really need, so I'm asking again.

I am trying to learn how to replicate a delicious thin hot barbecue sauce one would find in West Tennessee at these little roadside barbecue shacks that is put on pork shoulder barbecue sandwiches.  Does anyone have a recipe that replicates that wonderful sauce?


----------



## zwiller (Oct 17, 2018)

Bump for ya.  Good luck!  Tried the Mixon one?  Back in the day I used to think the "secret" to things like this would be some sort of exotic ingredient, but these days I tend to think pragmatically.  IE maybe they put the drippings in the sauce.  That would surely kick things up.  Fat, juice, smoke, spice.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 17, 2018)

I've never been to Tennessee is it mustard or a ketchup based sauce? 

Chris


----------



## Will_Crump (Oct 17, 2018)

Either ketchup or ACV/tomato paste. Not mustard.


----------



## Will_Crump (Oct 17, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Bump for ya.  Good luck!  Tried the Mixon one?  Back in the day I used to think the "secret" to things like this would be some sort of exotic ingredient, but these days I tend to think pragmatically.  IE maybe they put the drippings in the sauce.  That would surely kick things up.  Fat, juice, smoke, spice.


Thanks for the reply.  

Where can I find the Mixon sauce recipe?  Is it on this forum?  Got a link?


----------



## zwiller (Oct 17, 2018)

It was the one I posted in your other thread.  Sounded spot on to me.    

Snip and paste

Using my black belt google-fu I find: https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/jacks-old-south-competition-vinegar-sauce-recipe-1954359

Check out the reviews. 

Here's one: "Been trying to find this for years! I am from West Tennessee-not talking about Memphis, but the rest of the region-this is the kind of BBQ sauce you could get at every little hole in the wall BBQ shack around, until a few years ago. If you are expecting a thick, syrupy, molasses type sauce-just pass this recipe on by. This isn't the one for you. If on the other hand, you want a flavorful non-sweet vinegar type sauce, this is the one! Even my daughter, who won't eat anything hotter than Worcestershire sauce, loved it! It was maybe 2 drops per bite, but still, that says alot about the flavor of it. I made Jack's BBQ chicken with the marinade, the rub, and the sauce. Family demolished it. The apple juice in the marinade and roasting pan helps to balance the spiciness and vinegary-ness without overt sweetness. This would be superb on pulled pork bbq."

Mixon sells the stuff and his book rocks too.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 17, 2018)

Search West Tennessee Mutton Dip Recipes. They are a high percentage of Worcestershire Sauce and water with a lesser amount of Vinegar for tang, balanced with a bit of sugar. Those are the main ingredients. The rest is to your taste
 Granulated Onion, Garlic, S&P with Allspice and Herbs of choice round out the flavor. These are all in small amounts...JJ


----------

